# Mills Fuel



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've planned for a fuel dealer for a long time, but had never got around to the details. I wanted a decent looking office but couldn't find a good prototype to copy. 

Then, inspiration struck! I had to wait for my Canada trip to get the pictures I needed, but I think it turned out nice. (There is a bit of selective compression, as I didn't have all the detailed measurements.)

The happy owner inside....









A view of the tanker side of the operations









There's a coal shed on the other side of the track

















It sits between Salmons Produce and Matheson Textiles


















There's some other notable folks around...









Even Lee got a job. He got rid of his chicken and now fills fuel trucks...










And a comparison photo with the original structure on Fred Mills IPP&W in Ottawa


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

awesome; on the 2nd to last photo, I still can't decide if it's real or not. 

just the right amount of detail for an outside structure; much more would be hard to extract leaves 

kudos! 

Maybe I'll make another trip to see your layout; been a few years  

Dave


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty cool, Bruce. UR1 busy beaver.


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Really nice!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Nice work!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Bruce 
Looks great, that would be a great add on to most any propoer dater layout. great job 
Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's right slick, Bruce. Thought the storage area might be from a brewery though.....









Looks great...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

At first I thought you were talking about Fred and beer!







Great modeling!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. The photos in the doors and windows are a nice touch.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great Bruce!!! 

Chris


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. It's been a really fun project. As always, I'm looking forward to see how it survives outdoors. It's really neat to have something from Fred Mills IPP&W sitting on my layout. I've visited there every year since 2004 and each visit just gets better.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great job Bruce! Very realistic little building with lots of details!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Another fine job Bruce.

Question?

Is the cinderblock siding concrete and is it cast from Precision Products plastic panels?

Doc


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, 
The siding is the "Concrete Block" from Precision products, and is just glued in place over some corrugated plastic, not cast in concrete. 









The "wood" siding is scribed styrene. The little shed is just acrylic with strips of .060" x .125" styrene glued on top. 
The roof is acrylic, covered by the "Asphalt Shingles" sheet, though I really would have liked something a bit flatter, but I haven't found anything like that.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

Thanks. Don't you just love those Precision Products? Makes life a lot easier.

Doc


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Bruce-

Nice Job! Can you tell me what you used for the platform the building(s) sit on? It looks good.

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Naptowneng on 17 Aug 2010 02:35 PM 
Bruce-

Nice Job! Can you tell me what you used for the platform the building(s) sit on? It looks good.

Thanks

Jerry





The platform is some 1/2" foam board I got from Michaels - it comes in 20" x 30" panels. I glued some styrene on each edge and painted it with Rustoleum textured stone paint. I then put down some black glue for the joints.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

The whole project has a nice "Feel" to it. I found it very believable. Good job Bruce

Joe McGarry


----------

